# A Seattle Event - Sept 5th and 6th



## SeaMyFeet (Aug 23, 2007)

Shouldn't be missed by any Seattle area photographers:

http://app.e2ma.net/app/view:CampaignPublic/id:8749.702062773/rid:1962675ab149639e5ccd727dff02ee00

I hope that I can make it!!


----------

